# Help out a newbie



## GarrettLaneBC (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey all! I'm a planted tank newbie. I just created an account here to ask this question. I started a low-tech 10 gallon planted tank about 2 months ago. I tried to do a bunch of research before hand, but its hard when I'm used to seeing a bunch of scientific names, then I get to the LFS and non of the plants are even labeled. I found one plant I thought I remember seeing in my online research and it looked cool, so I bought a couple bundles (about 8 stems in all). Since then, I haven't been able to ID it online, and I haven't noticed any growth at all in the leaves. The roots have grown a little. A couple leaves on 1 or 2 of the plants are starting to brown at the tip, but mostly they are staying green and just not growing. Everything else in the tank has shown significant signs of growth.

Sorry to be so longwinded, I just wanted to give a background. My questions are the following:
1. What is this plant?
2. Is it even an aquatic plant?
3. If it is aquatic, is my low-tech tank not giving it the nutrients it needs to thrive?

They have long narrow veiny leaves up to about 4-5 inches long and stiff brown stems. Without further ado, here are a couple pics I took of one of the plants:

















Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like a form of _Hygrophila corymbosa_. It looks emersed, so it may just be taking a while to adapt.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It should do fine in a low-tech once it adapts to submersed conditions, but there's no way to know for sure if your set-up is providiong what it "needs to thrive" without getting more info (amount, type and duration of lighting, fish-load, substrate, etc... ).


----------

